# Heartburn Cured - A new book on treating GERD by controlling bacterial overgrowth



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hello,My name is Dr. Norm Robillard. I am a microbiologist and recently wrote book, Heartburn Cured. My book can be found at HeartburnCured.com . My approach for GERD uses controlled carb dieting to prevent and reverse bacterial overgrowth in the small intestine. I believe that consuming excess carbohydrates results in bacterial overgrowth and significant amounts of gas (hydrogen, carbon dioxide and in some cases, methane). My book provides evidence that this gas production is the root cause of acid reflux and by limiting carbohydrates, this situation can be reversed, thus curing GERD. I would be glad to answer questions readers might have on this board. All the best,Norm Robillard, Ph.D.HeartburnCured.com


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Ill have a look Norm, im about demented with acid reflux, it seems to be getting worse and no matter what i eat i get it, its really getting me down..


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Joolie,Thanks. When you visit the site, have a look at the testimonial link on the first page. See what people who have tried my approach are saying.All the best,Norm RobillardHeartburncured.com


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Norm,I've now finished reading your book and plan to add the book and a review to our Books page.Your background and insight certainly provide for a very compelling (albeit technical) solution to the problem of GERD. It was interesting to see that your theory and that of Dr. Pimentel's point to bacterial overgrowth being a cause of GERD and IBS. I believe your evidence suggests that you can only benefit from following your methods as it will do no harm to try it, aka sufferers have nothing to lose but the symptoms of GERD itself!Jeff


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Norman







I had a look and i think you have a lot of good, interesting information..Also jeff has made some good points too if it works then we have nothing to lose i.e just the gerd, which can be very upsetting for sufferers..


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Jeffrey,Thanks for reading my book and offering to post your review. I look forward to reading it. I was also facinated to see Dr. Pimentel's preliminary findings of bacterial overgrowth in cases of IBS. The main difference between my approach and Dr. Pimentel's for treatment is that the Cedars-Sinai team is looking at antibiotics to treat this condition. I feel this is the wrong approach becuase of the inherent dangers associated with antibiotic treatment and also the very real risk of selecting for resistant organisms. My approach accomplishes the same goal by limiting the preferred food these organisms thrive on - carbohydrates.All the best,NormNorm RobillardHeartburnCured.com


----------



## 17782 (Apr 17, 2006)

i'm not sure if anyone is going to read this but if Dr norm or anyone out there can anser this question i would appreciate it... My doctor says i have Gerd , my symtoms are , i feel food stuck in my throat , i have a dry throat that comes and goes, my stomach ocasionally hurts and my stool is kinda like clay sometimes, sometimes its normal .. my question to who ever is reading this , could something besides food cause this problem , maybe a bactaria , where i work they use chemicals to pain , clean and remove stains from machines in game rooms .. the reason i ask if it could be somthing else is that i have very little to no stress in my life , i don't drink alchol or smoke and im only 29 years old. however i did have my share of ketchup sence i was 5 years old till recently and i enjoy spicy food , but doesn't everyone ? im just wondering could it be somthing else besides food , maybe anxiety.. i do miss my wife alot when i get home before she does and it drives me nuts sometimes ... i also get nervous very easilly ... or couold it just be a bactaria or somthing in the air ? another thing i wanted to mention i have no symptoms at night and i sleep on a flat hard bed .... and every where i read about gerd , the night time is the worst .. so makes me wonder do i have Gerd ? also i was prescribed nexium and i've been taking it for 5 weeks and i havn't seen much of an improvment except that the symptoms of choking last less longer ... HELP ME thnx ;0)


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome warcraft.. Now heartburn this is the thing that plagues me the most, day and bloody night i have it, well acid reflux but its all the same to me..I also was on nexium but after a wee while it wore off, and since then i cant get anything to get rid of it..I saw the consultant at my local hospital last week and she was as much use as a chocolate teapot..Im just about at my wits end with this..I wish i had some advice for you but i dont, sorry!I hope Dr Norm can give you some tips.. good luck, and again welcome


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Jolie and Warcraft,What do you have to loose. Give my book a try. Many people are finding that this approach works extremely well. Warcraft, Excess carbs can also make you nervous. Since getting my carbs under control, I am much calmer.All the best,Norm Robillardheartburncured.com


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I cant buy this on-line as im paranoid about buying items is this book out in the uk? If so ill have a look, yep your right i dont having anything to lose, although to get rid of this damn acid reflux would be a start


----------



## 17782 (Apr 17, 2006)

can someone link me where i can buy this book ?


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Warcraft,Not to worry. I have shipped many books to the UK. Go to heartburncured.com . You can either send a check or use paypal. If you send a check include 7.00 postage instead of the three for domestic. If you use paypal, you will need to use the $3.00 default shipping and I will send a paypal request for the other $4.00. It's really quite easy. Your book will arrive in approx. a week to ten days.All the best,Norm


----------

